# Code P0491 Associated w/ Faulty "Flap"



## Zweibb (Jun 6, 2006)

*Code P0491 Associated w/ Faulty EGR Valve/Secondary Air Valve/or Non-Return Flap*

Correction

Interested in knowing whether anyone has experience this same issue.
The vehicle is a 2010 Jetta with the 2.5 engine, was checked out at the local VW dealership per code P0491, Insufficient Flow in the Secondary Air Injection System, they reported the problem is due to a faulty "Non-Return Flap" (other reference: EGR Valve or Secondary Air Valve), VW part number 07K131351C. The cost for this device is $175.00 approx. plus an additional $45.00 for two (2) gasket.
Part department personnel is indicating this is a common replacement part, averaging about one (1) per month, unsure whether replacement is a correction or incorrect intrepretation of the problem.

Enlightenment Please!


----------

